# Weight, Training, Dieting, LIFE!



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2018)

OK....here we go...I'm sure this isn't shocking to anyone that's been around here for years ...blah...blah...blah...but this is really the deal. 

I've been this type of fitness/athletic person since a teenager....the thing is I've also unfortunately used control eating and fitness since then due to my life at that time which MANY folks go through...males and females. Some to the major extreme as Anorexia (which I have never been that extreme) and then there's the obvious Bulimia...another bad deal...in my eyes it's comes down to either having seriously more issues in life...and god knows some of them can be horrific which I can't imagine and my heart goes out to those folks.

My deal is I just cannot handle "fat" especially more in certain areas than others....abs and lower back....I'm obsessed as it grosses me the fuuuck out if I see rolls or feel it when rubbing lower back. To each his own....... lol

But this morning I weighed myself (only do it every few weeks as I know my body extremely well for the most part) I expected the weight I'm not allowing myself to go over at the moment because I'm still not training as you all know...and I was a bit shocked but the scary thing is I was very happy when I saw it but I know it's not a healthy thing and even more at my current stage....soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

It made me think about this thread as maybe many don't weigh themselves ...maybe most don't care or don't want to know....thing is...it makes you see reality and if there's an issue...just try and fix it...I think it would be cool if others share and post their pic of weight...if you're comfortable with it!

Thanks if you read this....just part of my life! Hope everyone is having a Beautiful Friday!!!!!


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 9, 2018)

I dont have a scale here for a pic but I was 234 on the gym scale yesterday. Im 5'10.5" (yes and a half) 

I think Im pretty ok mentally with body imaging but you are right Jenn. Many people in this lifestyle have huge emotional issues that need addressed. Just looking at today's mass monsters makes me uncomfortable thinking about the massive amounts of AAS, insulin, GH, and IGF-1, not to mention stims and painkillers. 

Just reading Dallas McCarver's autopsy is shocking when you think about what some people sacrifice for a look. It's crazy to me.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 9, 2018)

I like to think I’m at a point in my life where I really just want to enjoy myself. I enjoy lifting-period. I don’t enjoy dieting, endless cardio, etc. Right now I just want to get stronger, the scale means nothing to me. I’m sure the weight gain will get old and I’ll have to address it at some point as I keep creeping up but for now, **** it lol


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 9, 2018)

I don’t really care about weight but I do care how
i look....my weight fluctuates a lot but here is my weight..just took pic
View attachment 6722


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 9, 2018)

I'll get on a scale tonight just for shits and giggles, I'm going to predict about 280.....


----------



## snake (Nov 9, 2018)

The scale is just a tool in my box. No different then pics or a tape. Ballpark, I can have 215lbs look two very different way. Currently putting on my winter layer and at 220.5 now. 

I get what Jenn is talking about. When you're use to being lean, that fluffy feeling isn't a good feeling.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> I don’t really care about weight but I do care how
> i look....my weight fluctuates a lot but here is my weight..just took pic
> View attachment 6722



Anyone who jewces and says they don't care about weight is full of malarkey imo


----------



## bigdog (Nov 9, 2018)

View attachment 6723

I check mine weekly. Coming from 472lbs i have to be cautious about eating too much!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2018)

Skinny people are less fun imo


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 9, 2018)

Weighed in this morning @264.6, not at home now so i found this scale in the back of my work truck :32 (18):

View attachment 6725


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 9, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Anyone who jewces and says they don't care about weight is full of malarkey imo


Yea you prolly got me there...I want to not care tho...I just wanna look like I lift lol


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 9, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Skinny people are less fun imo



We dont all have heavy genetics


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 9, 2018)

Y’all need to eat more...


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 9, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Y’all need to eat more...



Time for some more of my kid's halloween candy


----------



## Trump (Nov 9, 2018)

There ya go my weight right now 5 mins after the pic it’s flying up actually not sure if it’s too quick


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 9, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Skinny people are less fun imo




I liked you better when you were 285...


----------



## Seeker (Nov 9, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I liked you better when you were 285...



remember the B rated movie the gargantuans? that's who pillar reminded me of when he was 280. I haven't weighed myself since I got off trt almost 8 weeks ago. I was 260 then


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I dont have a scale here for a pic but I was 234 on the gym scale yesterday. Im 5'10.5" (yes and a half)
> 
> I think Im pretty ok mentally with body imaging but you are right Jenn. Many people in this lifestyle have huge emotional issues that need addressed. Just looking at today's mass monsters makes me uncomfortable thinking about the massive amounts of AAS, insulin, GH, and IGF-1, not to mention stims and painkillers.
> 
> Just reading Dallas McCarver's autopsy is shocking when you think about what some people sacrifice for a look. It's crazy to me.



Funny...you and I think alike and I'm sure many do...health has always been a huge deal to me probably why I didn't get very far cycling..but I had my blast!! lol


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2018)

snake said:


> The scale is just a tool in my box. No different then pics or a tape. Ballpark, I can have 215lbs look two very different way. Currently putting on my winter layer and at 220.5 now.
> 
> I get what Jenn is talking about. When you're use to being lean, that fluffy feeling isn't a good feeling.



Exactly...I totally agree it's just a tool...and that's definitely all I use it for...funny shit though is I NEVER used it until I got into the different training here and there and now just to stay in shape not being very active.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2018)

bigdog said:


> View attachment 6723
> 
> I check mine weekly. Coming from 472lbs i have to be cautious about eating too much!



Straight up!! That's my deal!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> Weighed in this morning @264.6, not at home now so i found this scale in the back of my work truck :32 (18):
> 
> View attachment 6725



LMFAO...awesome scale!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 9, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> LMFAO...awesome scale!!!



pretty cool right? and it's paper thin!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2018)

Trump said:


> There ya go my weight right now 5 mins after the pic it’s flying up actually not sure if it’s too quick




OK...lmao.....when I weighed right before my shower...122.6 got out, dried off and grabbed my phone to take pic and went up to 122.9...WTF


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 9, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> OK...lmao.....when I weighed right before my shower...122.6 got out, dried off and grabbed my phone to take pic and went up to 122.9...WTF


Water weight....


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2018)

Seeker said:


> remember the B rated movie the gargantuans? that's who pillar reminded me of when he was 280. I haven't weighed myself since I got off trt almost 8 weeks ago. I was 260 then




DO IT....for us....lol


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> pretty cool right? and it's paper thin!



Perfect to carry around!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Water weight....




hahahahahaha...from the shower...it soaks in...that sucks ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But at least I know it's water and not fat!!!!


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 9, 2018)

After bulking up to 276, dropped the water and leaning out.  Ab veins are back.

View attachment 6729


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> After bulking up to 276, dropped the water and leaning out.  Ab veins are back.
> 
> View attachment 6729



Yea buddy.....Ab veins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> We dont all have heavy genetics



Damn my genetics. It's why Jenner doesn't send me nudes ever


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Damn my genetics. It's why Jenner doesn't send me nudes ever



hahahahahahahahaha...If you were my Fing trainer...................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## German89 (Nov 9, 2018)

Ughhh.. i cant be getting on the scale.  Its mental **** for me.  Last i got on the scale was last week, i think. Yeah. Last Wednesday.  175lbs.  To me. Thats like fat.  I keep telling myself, im fat. And, im not fat per se. Thick, yes. Its best i don't get on the scale but, i will, tomorrow morning for this thread.  Im probably still sitting at 175.. if i dont drop some bodyfat pre NPP run. It looks like i wont be funning NPP come Thanksgiving


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 9, 2018)

I rely much more on the mirror, but use the scale to see if I am going in the right direction.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2018)

German89 said:


> Ughhh.. i cant be getting on the scale.  Its mental **** for me.  Last i got on the scale was last week, i think. Yeah. Last Wednesday.  175lbs.  To me. Thats like fat.  I keep telling myself, im fat. And, im not fat per se. Thick, yes. Its best i don't get on the scale but, i will, tomorrow morning for this thread.  Im probably still sitting at 175.. if i dont drop some bodyfat pre NPP run. It looks like i wont be funning NPP come Thanksgiving



You and I have chatted about this...as long as folks are comfortable and aren't 600 lbs...it's all good!


----------



## German89 (Nov 9, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> You and I have chatted about this...as long as folks are comfortable and aren't 600 lbs...it's all good!



I know  xoxo

If i look back at myself, 2.5 years ago. Same weight, look totally different. Craziness.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 9, 2018)

German89 said:


> I know  xoxo
> 
> If i look back at myself, 2.5 years ago. Same weight, look totally different. Craziness.



Exactly...that's the issue I have with being slim....I will NOT be a "fat" slim...as that's gross to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jin (Nov 10, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> After bulking up to 276, dropped the water and leaning out.  Ab veins are back.



oh yeah? 270 today, with cock veins.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> oh yeah? 270 today, with cock veins.



Proof or we don't believe it....Gibs proved his!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## German89 (Nov 10, 2018)

Lmfao^^^^

Just a picture of the scale, right?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 10, 2018)

View attachment 6732


1st time weighing in 8 weeks. blood work in early December which will be almost 12 weeks no trt. Haha  oh  boy.


----------



## Jin (Nov 10, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Proof or we don't believe it....Gibs proved his!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



PM sent. You’re welcome.


----------



## Jin (Nov 10, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lmfao^^^^
> 
> Just a picture of the scale, right?



No use is posting it for these imperial unit patriots. You’re the only one that would understand what 123.3 kg means.


----------



## German89 (Nov 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> No use is posting it for these imperial unit patriots. You’re the only one that would understand what 123.3 kg means.



Lmfao.. how many plates is that?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2018)

Kilos are for drug free lifters.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 10, 2018)

ok not as nice as the other scale
yes socks with sandals cause I'm gettin ready to fukk shit up at the gym so shut it
View attachment 6733


----------



## German89 (Nov 10, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> ok not as nice as the other scale
> yes socks with sandals cause I'm gettin ready to fukk shit up at the gym so shut it
> View attachment 6733



Reps for socks and sandals.

I always rock socks and sandals!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 10, 2018)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 6732
> 
> 
> 1st time weighing in 8 weeks. blood work in early December which will be almost 12 weeks no trt. Haha  oh  boy.



Nice sport footies...............lol

You should start a thread about the non TRT...would be interesting as how some are so affected by dropping it..


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> PM sent. You’re welcome.



Thanks for invisible PM....lol


----------



## Seeker (Nov 10, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Nice sport footies...............lol
> 
> You should start a thread about the non TRT...would be interesting as how some are so affected by dropping it..



I thought about that. When I get my blood results back I just might do that.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 10, 2018)

I was close


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 10, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I was close



Whats your goal?


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 10, 2018)

Strength and size. The number on the scale isn’t much of a factor to me right now


----------



## Jin (Nov 10, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Strength and size. The number on the scale isn’t much of a factor to me right now



You're 280 and bench 4 plates. Congratulations you’ve accomplished your goals. 

Time to find a different hobby.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> oh yeah? 270 today, with cock veins.



And you are how tall??? Don't forget, I'm just a 5'10" manlet


----------



## Jin (Nov 10, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> And you are how tall??? Don't forget, I'm just a 5'10" manlet



Shorter than Gibson!!!!


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> You're 280 and bench 4 plates. Congratulations you’ve accomplished your goals.
> 
> Time to find a different hobby.


Like everything else in life, I want more. I’d like to do some bench meets some day, 4 plates won’t cut it. I’d like to work on my deadlifts. I feel like I’ve just started, not hit the finish line.


----------



## Jin (Nov 10, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Like everything else in life, I want more. I’d like to do some bench meets some day, 4 plates won’t cut it. I’d like to work on my deadlifts. I feel like I’ve just started, not hit the finish line.



I see golf in your future.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> I see golf in your future.


And now I hate you again.
i joined a hardcore gym about 3-4 months ago and it’s totally changed my training. I once again am in love with moving iron and I want to push myself to see where I can go with it. 

Years ago ago I read something on Svend Karlsen. He said something about how being a bodybuilder was zero fun, it was lonely and so structured. One night he said **** it and bought a 6 pack and fried chicken and never looked back lol. Something like that anyway. But what I take from that is I want to do what I love and being ripped with abs showing is never gonna be me or fit my life. I just wanna be big and strong.


----------



## German89 (Nov 10, 2018)

Alright.. just like i said.. two pairs of socks, my pants are tucked in but, you cant see lol. Pretty much 173lbs. Meh.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2018)

German89 said:


> Alright.. just like i said.. two pairs of socks, my pants are tucked in but, you cant see lol. Pretty much 173lbs. Meh.



You're more jacked than all these dudes coming here who "no matter what I do I just can't seem to gain weight and need steroids." 

****in awesome


----------



## German89 (Nov 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You're more jacked than all these dudes coming here who "no matter what I do I just can't seem to gain weight and need steroids."
> 
> ****in awesome



Lol thanks.

Im some how maintaining what i had gained on my last cycle and, eating 4 to 600 calories less. 
I have a huge appetite and im always stuggling to put the pb spoon down but, im trying. Got screwed for cardio because of my ex. Ill try and go tonight but, highly doubt i can.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 10, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lol thanks.
> im always stuggling to put the pb spoon down but, im trying.



Don't feel bad.  Last night I woke up about 1am and ate a whole jar.


----------



## German89 (Nov 10, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Don't feel bad.  Last night I woke up about 1am and ate a whole jar.



Ughhh... i cant even have a pb and j this week because i made a apple crumble pie and ate some of that.   Next wednesday. I can do it. Lol


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 12, 2018)

Well...with my current issues chewing making my eyes water that irritates the fuuuck out of me..this is twice a day I’m starting this week..I don’t expect it to make me gain any but I don’t obviously want to lose anymore..lol


----------



## ccpro (Nov 12, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> OK....here we go...I'm sure this isn't shocking to anyone that's been around here for years ...blah...blah...blah...but this is really the deal.
> 
> I've been this type of fitness/athletic person since a teenager....the thing is I've also unfortunately used control eating and fitness since then due to my life at that time which MANY folks go through...males and females. Some to the major extreme as Anorexia (which I have never been that extreme) and then there's the obvious Bulimia...another bad deal...in my eyes it's comes down to either having seriously more issues in life...and god knows some of them can be horrific which I can't imagine and my heart goes out to those folks.
> 
> ...


That scales sais you're smoking hot...love ya!


----------



## bigdog (Nov 12, 2018)

Its been almost 4 years since I started my journey at 472lbs. still today I struggle with eating just because I fear tipping the scale and going back to my old habits. I have been blessed to stay between 245-260lbs and fairly lean but its definitely tough.  All the guys that "eat everything and cant gain so need roids" have no ****ing idea what a real struggle is!  Come walk in my shoes through the journey I had to take!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 12, 2018)

bigdog said:


> Its been almost 4 years since I started my journey at 472lbs. still today I struggle with eating just because I fear tipping the scale and going back to my old habits. I have been blessed to stay between 245-260lbs and fairly lean but its definitely tough.  All the guys that "eat everything and cant gain so need roids" have no ****ing idea what a real struggle is!  Come walk in my shoes through the journey I had to take!



I know right...but then there's the stress when weight can't be gained...genetics are a bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unless it's just complete eating issues for sure!

You kicked ass and you stay on top of it...major RESPECT!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 14, 2018)

woooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooo...LOL


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 30, 2018)

Ok.....getting ready to start back training :32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 13, 2018)

Well hell.....fuuuck it..lmao


----------

